# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  6 lễ hội lớn sau Tết ở miền Trung - Nam bộ

## hangnt

*Những ngày đầu xuân, dải đất miền Trung và vùng Nam bộ diễn ra rất nhiều lễ hội đặc sắc, mang không khí vui tươi.*

*1. Lễ hội làng Sình (Huế)*


Lại Ân còn gọi là làng Sình, nằm bên hữu ngạn sông Hương, ở hạ lưu ngã ba Sình, trước thuộc huyện Tư Vinh hay tổng Mậu Tài, nay là xã Phú Mẫu huyện Phú Vang, tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế. Hội vật làng Sình diễn ra vào ngày 9 - 10 tháng Giêng. Ngoài yếu tố tâm linh truyền thống, lễ hội còn là một hoạt động vui, khoẻ đầy tinh thần thượng võ, kích thích việc rèn luyện sức khoẻ, lòng dũng cảm, sự tự tin, mưu trí, nhất là với lớp trai trẻ.

*2. Lễ hội Đền Vua Mai (Nghệ An)*


Những ngày đầu xuân (từ mùng 3 đến mùng 5 Tết), du khách thập phương lại về Nam Đàn tham dự lễ hội đền Vua Mai - lễ hội tổ chức thường niên nhằm tưởng nhớ Vua Mai Hắc Đế tên thật là Mai Thúc Loan, sinh ra và lớn lên tại xã Đông Liệt, nay là xã Nam Thái (huyện Nam Đàn, Nghệ An).

*3. Lễ hội Vía Bà (Bình Định)*


Lễ hội Vía Bà khai hội từ ngày 17 tháng Giêng hằng năm. Ngoài phần tế lễ, dâng hương, còn có phần trình diễn đội rồng, đội lân trực khai phần xướng hát lễ. Phần hội diễn ra sôi nổi với biểu diễn võ thuật của Câu lạc bộ võ cổ truyền thị xã An Nhơn, các trò chơi dân gian kéo co, đẩy gậy, đập ấm, nhảy bao bố, chạy việt dã, thi đấu bóng chuyền và xem hát tuồng.

*4. Lễ hội cầu Ngư (Huế)*


Đây là lễ hội của nhân dân làng Thái Dương hạ, thị trấn Thuận An, huyện Phú Vang, tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế. Lễ hội được tổ chức vào ngày 12 tháng Giêng âm lịch hằng năm, để tưởng nhớ vị thành hoàng của làng là Trương Quý Công (biệt danh của Trương Thiều), người gốc Thanh Hoá có công dạy cho dân nghèo đánh cá và buôn bán ghe mành. Thường cứ ba năm một lần, làng tổ chức đại lễ rất linh đình, có tổ chức các trò mô tả những sinh hoạt của nghề đánh cá, trong đó có “bủa lưới” mang ý nghĩa trình nghề, khắc họa đậm nét ghi lễ dân gian của cư dân vùng ven biển.

*5. Lễ hội Đống Đa (Bình Định)*


Lễ hội Đống Đa - Tây Sơn là dịp tưởng nhớ công tích lẫy lừng của các thủ lĩnh phong trào Tây Sơn, đặc biệt là người anh hùng áo vải Quang Trung - Nguyễn Huệ và kỷ niệm chiến thắng Ngọc Hồi - Đống Đa. Lễ hội diễn ra từ mùng 4 đến mùng 5 tháng Giêng âm lịch, tại Bảo tàng Quang Trung, thị trấn Phú Phong, Tây Sơn, Bình Định.

Ngoài nghi lễ truyền thống, lễ hội còn tổ chức nhiều hoạt động văn hóa dân gian như biểu diễn võ thuật và trống trận Tây Sơn, đua thuyền, trò chơi dân gian, hát tuồng... thu hút đông đảo du khách trong và ngoài nước.

*6. Lễ hội Đền Bà Đen (Tây Ninh)*


Lễ hội còn được gọi là lễ hội đền Linh Sơn Thánh Mẫu, được xây trên lưng chừng núi cao độ 380m. Đến nay, đền được trùng tu nhiều lần, và từ chân núi đi lên đã làm một con đường bậc thang cho người đi bộ. Lễ hội được tổ chức vào đầu mùa xuân, sau Tết nguyên đán, từ ngày 10 đến rằm tháng Giêng. Hằng năm, đến ngày lễ hội Đền Bà Đen, dân chúng các tỉnh đến rất đông để đến xin phước lành bà Linh Sơn Thánh Mẫu có đến cả trăm ngàn người.

_Tổng hợp_

----------


## dung89

Bình Định nhiều lễ tên giống lễ hội miền Bắc quá

----------

